

Report: Snapchat Turns Down $3 Billion Offer From Facebook - Yhippa
http://mashable.com/2013/11/13/snapchat-facebook-acquisition/

======
Mistone
ghah - this makes no sense. What else could they hope for, an IPO? Only a
handful of other co's could possibly offer them that much.

Remember when Groupon turned down $5 billion from Google, and then Instagram
snapped up $1 billion from FB. How'd that work out for Groupon?

